# Santa Barbara training camp rides



## patchito (Jun 30, 2005)

Another training camp here, like Merlin in the Solvang thread. I'd like to focus on Santa Barbara, though. I'm looking at three days of 4-5 hour rides with some climbing, maybe even part of the TofC route. 

Ordered a couple of maps from Hazard's bike shop, but the routes seem more "recreational" than epic. 

Suggestions?


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

From Santa Barbara, head east on Highway 192 thru Carpinteria to Highway 150. Take 150 east into Ojai, continue to Santa Paula, right on Santa Paula Street, then west on Foothill Road into Ventura. PCH west back to Carp, and back into SB. Known locally as the Double Bump...about 85 miles with some nice, but not grueling climbing. The SB to Santa Paula portion incorporates part of a ToC stage each year. Also plan to climb Gibraltor Road out of SB. That one matches any climb along the coast for elevation gain and grade.


----------

